# Hoochie Coochi Coo! Pics



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

So I'm outside with my girls, lap top in hand, holding up tails, looking at pc, looking at hineys, chasing, holding up tails, looking at pc, looking at hineys, chasing... then chasing, lifting tails, taking photo's... the girls have had enough of me today.

I THINK I know if my girls are bred or not, but would appreciate your opinions.

I tried to make these photo's smaller, but they keep coming up so big. Sorry about that. 

Thank you!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Well i don't know if they are bred but i had a good laugh at your post..


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

How far along do you think they might be? My FF doe looks like your one in the second pic and it turns out she is due pretty soon!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

reggieandmaya said:


> How far along do you think they might be? My FF doe looks like your one in the second pic and it turns out she is due pretty soon!


The first should be due the end of Feb to first of March. The second I haven't the foggiest idea if she is.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

They look bred to me ;-) thumbs up


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

You think the second is too? I have been wondering and thinking she might be, but hoping not. 

I've stayed in touch with the previous owner and since bringing the two home the previous owner has told me stories of having problems keeping her boys separated. I knew Peeka was, but was hoping Blackie isn't, but have had my suspicions.

I suppose I could always do Biotracking to be sure, but just don't see the need. If she is, she is and I'll be as prepared as I can. She's just so young that I would hate for her to be bred now.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm no expert, but the first one I thought "yeah, looks like it." The second one I questioned, looked at again, questioned... First guess would be no on her, but did I say I'm no expert? Heck, I'm barely an amateur. Let us know.


----------

